# Problems in making eclipse



## Mashomee (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I've been updating the world using portmaster. Now encounter a problem in making eclipse.


```
root@Diaxa:/usr/ports/java/eclipse # make install

===>  Building for eclipse-4.5.1
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO] Computing target platform for MavenProject: org.eclipse.jdt:org.eclipse.jdt:3.11.1-SNAPSHOT @ /usr/ports/java/eclipse/work/eclipse.platform.releng.aggregator-4.5.1/eclipse.jdt/org.eclipse.jdt/pom.xml
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/tools/orbit/downloads/drops/R20150821153341/repository
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/modeling/emf/emf/updates/2.11.x/base/S201508050538
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/jetty/updates/jetty-bundles-9.x/9.2.13.v20150730
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/rt/ecf/3.10.1/site.p2
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/cbi/updates/license/1.0.1.v20140414-1359
[INFO] Fetching p2.index from http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ajdt/45/dev/update/ (0B at 0B/s)
[INFO] Adding repository http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ajdt/45/dev/update
[ERROR] Failed to resolve target definition /usr/ports/java/eclipse/work/eclipse.platform.releng.aggregator-4.5.1/eclipse.platform.releng.prereqs.sdk/eclipse-sdk-prereqs.target: Could not find "org.aspectj.runtime/1.8.5.20150128171000" in the repositories of the current location -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/MavenExecutionException
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/eclipse
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/java/eclipse
```

Any help will be appreciated.  
Thanks in advance!

The attach file is the output of command `pkg info`.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 11, 2016)

There is a new eclipse release into the ports tree.


```
% make -C /usr/ports/java/eclipse -V PORTVERSION
4.5.2
```


----------

